# Camelot theme park 2013



## sparky. (May 31, 2013)

hey everyone visited this site in the great company of aquanuke urbex fairy,and lowri jen. This was a very interesting place. ive never visited anything like this before and a must say i loved it..The most interesting bit for me has to be the ghost train lots of things to see in there 

here is some wikki for you 

Camelot Theme Park was a resort and theme park located in the English county of Lancashire (the last operating season was in 2012, the park will not open for 2013). The park´s theme was based on the famous legend of Camelot. It was located on a 140-acre (0.57 km2; 0.22 sq mi) site[2] near the village of Charnock Richard, 3 miles (4.8 km) west of Chorley. The site is owned by The Story Group, and was operated by Knights Leisure. The park featured many rides, taking a target audience of families and younger children, however the park also boasted numerous thrill rides and roller coasters, including Whirlwind (a Maurer Söhne spinning coaster), Knightmare and Excalibur. The park was featured in an episode of Sooty & Co., in which presenter Matthew Corbett takes Sooty, Sweep and Soo there.

on with the pictures i hope you like them..






























































Thanks for looking hope you liked them


----------



## TheBusinessMan (May 31, 2013)

Great s'plore guys, I'd love to go there some time


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ace photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2013)

Pic 6 is great, I love the light. Did you light the junction further up or is it just l;ight spill through the tent?


----------



## sparky. (Jun 1, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Pic 6 is great, I love the light. Did you light the junction further up or is it just l;ight spill through the tent?



Thanks mate nope that was all natural light coming through


----------



## TheBusinessMan (Jun 17, 2013)

Was there much secca there?


----------



## History Man (Jun 18, 2013)

I did not Know that camelot is no more. when did camelot close


----------



## sparky. (Jun 18, 2013)

History Man said:


> I did not Know that camelot is no more. when did camelot close



It only closed last year buddy


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 18, 2013)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------

